# Smoked Salmon (without a smoker)



## Hockeyhunter99 (Oct 11, 2007)

i have a couple of salmon in my freezer that i would like to try and smoke. the only problem is that i don't have a smoker. does anybody have a way of trying to smoke with a grill or oven. also was told that i should have the skin on but when i got it there was no skin. any suggestions?!?!?! Thanks in Advance


----------



## widukntz (Oct 10, 2006)

I use a Weber grill to smoke all my salmon and duck, turkey etc. Fairly simple and turns out great! I have bought a used one at a rummage sale for this as after using it a couple of times the creosote builds up pretty heavy on inside. I take the main grate and cut a hole approx. 3x3" to make it easier to add wood and charcoal without lifting it off.  I start by getting 12 briquettes burning in small pile on one edge of coal grate. When they are hot, I add a handful for apple wood on top. If the wood is dry, soak it for a couple of hours in water, otherwise green wood can be used as-is. If the fish has been skinned, you will probably want to spray grate with PAM or similar to keep it from sticking. Now arrange fish on grill and turn lid so vent is opposite side as charcoal and smoke till done. I use a thermometer and try to keep temp around 180.


----------



## mfreeman451 (Jan 24, 2008)

I just posted a recipe for making a brine and smoking instructions, check it out. I know you don't have a smoker, but you can pretty much build one out of anything or like someone else suggested, buy a used one.

http://www.definedoutdoors.com/recipes


----------

